# 13% Increase In Permits, Need To Hire 10 Inspectors



## jar546 (Jun 18, 2013)

*CHARLOTTE, N.C. —*

Construction in Mecklenburg County is on the rise but it's bringing some growing pains along with it.

The increase in building permits is stretching County building inspectors to the limit.

"The problem we're encountering now is delays," says Alan Banks, president of the Charlotte Home Builders Association. "Building inspectors are overworked," he said.

Statistics are backing up what Banks is saying.

Overall, building permits for commercial, residential and remodeling projects are up 13 percent this year.

The increase for single-family homes is even more impressive.

Nearly 3,000 permits were filed for new homes for the county's fiscal year, which began 11 months ago. That's a 40 percent increase.

Since each new home requires an average of 17 inspections for things like electrical and plumbing work that's about 50,000 inspections.

That's why Jim Bartl, who heads the county's Code Enforcement Department, is asking county commissioners to approve 10 new positions to help with inspections.

Bartl said adding more inspectors will keep the county from getting behind on inspections, which cost builders and buyers time and money.

The positions will be paid for using additional money generated by fees from thousands of new inspections. County commissioners are scheduled to vote on the request to add 10 positions at Tuesday night's commission meeting.

Story courtesy of Charlotte News, Weather, Breaking News, Panthers, Channel 9... | www.wsoctv.com


----------



## ICE (Jun 18, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> *CHARLOTTE, N.C. —*The positions will be paid for using *additional money generated by fees from thousands of new inspections*.
> 
> Story courtesy of Charlotte News, Weather, Breaking News, Panthers, Channel 9... | www.wsoctv.com


So do they charge for each inspection?


----------



## RJJ (Jun 18, 2013)

I would go, but a little to far!


----------

